# mill cat



## catnip (Aug 19, 2003)

It's been very hard for me to come here and make this thread, but I know it's something I have to do and I'm hoping it will help the awful feelings begin to heal.

I lost my mill cat (Millie) on October 26th, she was a street cat I adopted 2 years ago. At the time she was living in the steel mill where I worked. We had a very storied past together even before I decided to take her home.

She was the smartest cat I ever met, and changed me forever in ways I never imagined.

So Millie, I will never forget you, your crooked smile, your wonderful personality and soul of an angel. I miss you so much and wish I could have done more to undo the horrible life you had before we met.

I love you,


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Good bye Millie. I know that the time that you spent with your Daddy must have been heaven on earth.

I hope that your pain eases soon Steve.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Awww....poor Millie. But you have her two wonderful years of happiness living in your home, Steve. She knew she was well loved.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

No matter what her sordid beginnings were, she had a *wonderful* life with you to make up for it. What a beautiful way for such a hard-knock kitty to land on her feet and find such a good person in you, who would make all her dreams come true and simply love and care for her. 
I am sorry she has passed, atback 
heidi


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Oh no. I'm sorry Steve


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

{{{HUGS}}} She was very lucky to have found you, and you her.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I remember when you rescued her and brought her home. Im so sorry for your loss. You changed her life and showered her with security and love. You were her hero. 

Run free sweet girl. You were valued, loved and will be sorely missed.


----------

